#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  API Spec 7K - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, 5 Edition 2010

## BOUGHELOUM

Does any one have ''API Spec 7K - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, 5 Edition 2010''

See More: API Spec 7K - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, 5 Edition 2010

----------


## ezat2007

Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment API SPECIFICATION 7K (2003 Edition)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you but i have this edition(2003)

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help please

----------


## ehsanyou

Thanks

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi
i need API 16c for testing high pressure hose.

in advanced thanks for your kindly cooperation

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 16C 1st Ed. Jan. 1993 - Specification for Choke and Kill Systems.pdf

Find it here...Post 14 ...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarpedaniel88

Looking for the latest API 16A,16C and 16D with full addendum and errata
PLS help

----------

